# Leaning forward when asking for the canter



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

That's one of my faults, wanting to lean forward when asking for a canter.
When you get ready to ask for a canter, can you slow the trot down and do a sitting trot, then with a half halt ask for the canter?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Instead of thinking about using your legs to ask, think about using your OUTSIDE hip.
That shifts your weight back. It feels like you are pushing the horse forward, and to the INSIDE.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Woodhaven said:


> That's one of my faults, wanting to lean forward when asking for a canter.
> When you get ready to ask for a canter, can you slow the trot down and do a sitting trot, then with a half halt ask for the canter?


Maybe, I don't know. Is that a correct way to do it? I'm new to English riding.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

greentree said:


> Instead of thinking about using your legs to ask, think about using your OUTSIDE hip.
> That shifts your weight back. It feels like you are pushing the horse forward, and to the INSIDE.


Hmm, that is intriguing. I will try that next time I ride. While posting...I guess that would be only when I'm in the sitting part of the post?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

When asking for the transition you stop posting and sit, outside leg/hip back, off you go. If you are leaning forward, what helped me was practising on my gym ball. Rising trot, sit, weight in saddle, outside leg back, inside hand lifted just a little, shoulders down and back to open chest, and breathe. I spent a lot of time working on it on the ball, made it a lot easier on the horse


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Consider whether you are leaning forward when posting. If so, it might help to think of drawing your hips up an forward ("hips toward hands") as the horse’s motion lifts your body. With your body in a more upright position, you should find it easier to stop posting as you sit and apply whatever canter cues work best for both you and your horse. A properly applied half-halt that helps both you and your horse re-balance just before asking for the canter depart might also help


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Offered FWIW:

http://www.horseforum.com/english-riding/riding-canter-half-seat-120340/


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

You should not be posting while asking for a canter. Just sit, then canter.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

As the others have said. 
Also when working with green or not too experienced horses I will use a verbal cue. My horses know the word trot or canter from ground work, lungeing etc. so I say the word then give the physical aides and I find this really helps them understand what it is I'm asking for. Then as you get better you leave out the verbal and eventually even the physical aids are very subtle so people can hardly see your cues.
When getting ready to ask for the canter, I will take the time to wait until I can feel my horse is in a good position to step off into the canter. I don't say to myself I will canter at A or C but take whatever place the horse is in a good position to ask. I don't know how to explain the proper position (balance for the horse) but I can feel when it is.
Is this the correct English method, I don't know but it works for me


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Woodhaven, you wrote my post!! Well said, and I totally agree.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

bsms said:


> Offered FWIW:
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/english-riding/riding-canter-half-seat-120340/


^That thread is about riding in a half seat at the canter, not about an upward transition into a canter. Two different things. 

OP- you have received some excellent advice on this thread. Stop posting for a stride or two, sit up and balance your horse, then ask for the canter.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Corporal said:


> Woodhaven, you wrote my post!! Well said, and I totally agree.


Corporal, Coming from you High Praise indeed, you are a very experienced rider.
I guess riding a lot of different horses at different stages of training teaches a person a lot over the years.
Perhaps I don't always follow the rules but sometimes you have to adjust to what works.
I had 3 young horses I was starting, 2 colts and one filly. For canter work I found the two colts came along fine with the cues I was using but the filly consistently got the wrong lead. After some time trying to get her to canter I decided to try giving the opposite cue as she always ended up on the wrong lead anyway. What do you know if I gave the opposite cue for going right, we got the right lead and vise versa. 
Whatever works I guess.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks all! I can't wait to try it again. I need to get better about getting the horse to canter upon the first cue, then it wouldn't be so obvious that I'm sitting a step or two to ask, I guess! The exercise ball is a good idea as well. I do not lean forward when I post--I know this because my trainer yells at me if I do. LOL


----------



## rideprosperously (Nov 19, 2015)

Jan1975 said:


> Maybe, I don't know. Is that a correct way to do it? I'm new to English riding.


No, it isn't.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i think what you experience is pretty typical. many learners will lean forward when asking for canter. I think I probably still do. but, I know it's not going to get me that good canter depart.

the best luck I've had is using the imagery of "riding the hind legs only". I think of myself as a human riding an ostrich. this helps me to really think about sitting up and connecting with those hind legs. then , I think of sort of scooping them up and pushing them ahead of me. there is no way you can do this if you are leaning forward. in fact, if you ride an ostrich, you'd better not lean forward.


----------

